# Volume automatically goes down plz help



## papasan (Nov 8, 2004)

Ive got a compaq presario r3000 laptop ,for no apparent reason ( no new software or hardware installed) the volume wont work ,if i use the external buttons to adjust the volume the + now mutes and the - does nothing and the mute button toggles on off. If i open my volume controls in control panel and adjust the slider it automatically slides back down. I reinstalled Soundmax drivers and it didnt help, emailed hp support and did what he told me to do and still nothing.

this is what he told me to do:

Reinstalling Multimedia In Windows XP:
-------------------------------------

To reinstall Multimedia in Windows XP, you have to first locate and edit
the Sysoc.inf file. This will enable the Multimedia option in
Add/Remove components list. The Sysoc.inf is a hidden system file that 
will not be listed by default. To view the Sysoc.inf file, you should
enable the "Show Hidden Files and Folders" option under Files and
Folders.

You can reinstall Multimedia by following these three steps:

Step 1: Display all hidden files and folders.
Step 2: Edit the Sysoc.inf file.
Step 3: Reinstall Multimedia using Add/Remove Programs.

Step 1: To display the hidden files and folders, follow these steps:

1. Click Start and select Control Panel.

2. Click Appearance and Themes.

3. Click Folder Options and select the View tab.

4. Enable the option "Show Hidden Files and Folders."

5. Deselect "Hide Operating system Files" under Files
and Folders.

6. Click Apply and click OK.

You can now view all hidden files and folders.

Step 2: Make changes in the Sysoc.inf file by following these steps:

NOTE: Create a backup copy of the Sysoc.inf file before making
any changes to the file.

1. Click Start and select My Computer.

2. Double-click C: drive.

3. Double-click WINDOWS folder.

4. Double-click the "Inf" folder and open the Sysoc.inf file.

5. In the INF folder under the [components] section, locate the
following entry:

"MultiM=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,multimed.inf,hide,7"

6. Remove "hide" from the entry and ensure that it appears as given
below:

"MultiM=ocgen.dll,OcEntry,multimed.inf,7"

7. Save and close the Sysoc.inf file.

Step 3: Reinstalling Multimedia using Add or Remove programs:

1. Click Start and select Control Panel.

2. Click Add or Remove Programs and then click Add/Remove Windows
components.

3. Double-click Accessories and Utilities.

4. Deselect Multimedia checkbox.

5. Click OK and click Next. Windows will complete the upgrade and
prompt you to complete the process.

6. Click Finish and restart the computer.

7. After Windows loads, repeat steps 1-3.

8. Select the Multimedia checkbox.

9. Click OK and click Next.

10. Click Finish and restart the computer.

Multimedia is now reinstalled on the computer


----------



## papasan (Nov 8, 2004)

Cmon guys someone must know the answer ill give 10$ transfered to you at the poker site of your choice! for whoever helps me fix it.


----------



## tonysix00 (Nov 30, 2004)

*same problem*

I am having same problem I have the HP pavilion ze4805us and yesterday the volume stopped working and when I tried to raise thee volume it immidietally crawls back down... has anyone figured out a solution?


----------



## papasan (Nov 8, 2004)

hey tony, im still stumped i have tried everyhting i can think of, hp support are incompetent.


----------



## mabarnes11 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Sound volume slide down*

:upset: I have the very same problem on an HP pavillion tower. It started just yesterday. I have ran SpyBot, Adware Away, Adaware and McAfee without any effect ont he problem even after any and all critters were removed. It seems to have startd after recieving a video file called hornguy from France. If anyone has any other ideas I sure would appreciate any and all.


----------



## fictionalnames (Feb 9, 2006)

This is a hardware issue (on the motherboard) and you have to open up the laptop to fix it. I can fix it for $95 + $20 shipping.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

fictionalnames said:


> This is a hardware issue (on the motherboard) and you have to open up the laptop to fix it. I can fix it for $95 + $20 shipping.


Can you give some more details, and maybe tell him how to fix it? ...and save him $115, as this is a FREE support site that doesn't allow business advertising :wink:


----------



## jessickofya (Apr 27, 2008)

Has anyone found a solution for this problem? Can I disable or remove my volume control buttons without taking apart my laptop to resolve this?


----------



## Mr Subs (Dec 19, 2010)

Check to see if an external volume control button on the keyboard is stuck. If clicking it a few times doesn't work, try moving the volume with the mouse and holding down the one that is *not* suspected to be stuck (up). So, if the cursor is not moving while doing that then the problem is more than likely the volume (down) key.


----------

